# wont let me touch her feet



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

My pup is 6months old. The first time her claws were clipped was at the vets and she was fine with it. The second time a groomer did them. She has never let me clip them, but before the second time she had no problem with me touching her feet. Now she jumps away and gets freaked out and excited whenever I go near them. She was limping a little outside the other day and wouldn't let me look at it.

I am trying to just go slowly, stroking them while I pet her, and I put some peanut butter on a popsicle stick that she licked while I tried to desensitize her a little. She was less jumpy that way, but still constantly pulled her feet away.

Are there any other ways I can try? I am thinking that the groomer was too rough with her and now she is a little traumatized. I wish they had just said that she struggled too much for them to do it and I would have worked with her then taken her back...


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

time, patience, and peanut butter, you are well on the right track. it's just going to take time; as in months of daily work to get her okay with it.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

HORSEandHOUND said:


> time, patience, and peanut butter, you are well on the right track. it's just going to take time; as in months of daily work to get her okay with it.


I find puppies are usually perfect for the first ever nail trim...then they learn they don't like it, or get a quick and become nervous about it. You can keep doing the patience/reward routine, or you can just teach her now while she's young what is acceptable behavior, and what is not. It is not acceptable behavior for her to pull her feet from you, scream, bite, etc when you are holding them. Acceptable behavior is standing still while you examine her feet. You pick up the foot, and you just hold it until she is still and calm. Then you release the foot and reward. Etc. Sometimes it takes a few minutes for the first foot as they keep pulling and struggling, trying to get it away from you. When they realize they are just fighting themselves, they relax. You don't want to pin her down, or have anyone hold her down, etc. Just put her in a sit, with her butt in a corner, and pick up her front foot while saying "Paw"...hold it(you should be next to her on your knees) and body block her with your body if she tries to move forward and just ignore the bad behavior. Within a few minutes, she will be letting you pick up and examine all her feet.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

A practical approach.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the video, it was very useful. I much prefer what was shown in that to the idea of blocking her in a corner and grabbing her paw until she gives in... No offense to the one who suggested that, it is just that I know how sensitive my dog is, and following the instructions you gave will end with her shying away from me every time I move and she will be even more upset with people touching her paws


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

RubyLove said:


> Are there any other ways I can try? I am thinking that the groomer was too rough with her and now she is a little traumatized. I wish they had just said that she struggled too much for them to do it and I would have worked with her then taken her back...


Don't jump to any conclusions. That isn't fair to say with not knowing.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Don't jump to any conclusions. That isn't fair to say with not knowing.


Your right. But right before she went she had no problem with me touching/holding her feet, and the day after she wouldn't let me near them. But yes, maybe it is just her, I wouldn't put it past her


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Best of luck with your pup anyhow, she is young enough that this can be worked out!


----------

